
A level of detail method for blocky voxels - ingve
https://0fps.net/2018/03/03/a-level-of-detail-method-for-blocky-voxels/
======
zero_iq
This has a lot in common with Progressive Buffers, and works with arbitrary
geometry not just voxels:
[http://www.cs.ust.hk/~psander/docs/progbuffer.pdf](http://www.cs.ust.hk/~psander/docs/progbuffer.pdf)

If vertex clustering is used as the simplification algorithm, there's no need
for the geomorphing buffer and seamless LOD morphs can be done entirely in-
shader.

Video showing LOD-morphing here:
[https://youtu.be/akOk2wAb0yo](https://youtu.be/akOk2wAb0yo)

A number of commercial game engines use similar techniques.

The advantage of using geomorph buffers is that higher quality simplification
algorithms can be used for greater quality and efficiency. A pure vertex
clustering approach is simpler and allows for smaller data, which may be
better for streaming i/o.

------
tlarkworthy
kinda hard to evaluate it without a flyover

